# How can I stop my horse running out at jumps?



## wench (15 September 2008)

Went xc yesterday, horse was ok, but getting sick of him stopping and running out at jumps. He has back/teeth/saddle checked on a regular basis and is all fine.

One example from yesterday was a log on wheels... coming up to it straight at it, then at the last minute he runs out the side. Now if he had caught himself on the wheels it could have been very dangerous. 

The jumps were only three foot, and if there were ones that he had to jump (ie across a track in wood) then he jumps them fine.

I am aware that I am no perfect rider, but he is taking the piddle a bit, and I want to get it stopped now before something happens.


----------



## Baileyhoss (15 September 2008)

I would suggest a good trainer to see what is happening and why, then they'll suggest what to do about it.


----------



## KatB (15 September 2008)

Approach in trot. Alos sound slike he has learnt he can get away with it with you. You need to work on keeping him dead straight from leg to hand, nice wide hands and a strong leg. Also need to be sat up on the way to the fence so you can correct any "wavering" on the way in. Running out is normally a rider error, not a horse one.


----------



## wench (15 September 2008)

he does it with a variety of riders on board


----------



## KatB (15 September 2008)

Fair enough, but it is still learnt behaviour. If he runs out to the left for example, pull him back to the right and dont let him run past the fence. Keep the approach slow so you can control it, and if the very worst happens you can hold him at the fence so ok he will stop, but you can then give him a smack and at least you have kept him straight. Upto 3ft you can almost jump from walk anyway, or go backwards a few strides then forwards straight and straight over the fence.


----------



## DottyConnection (15 September 2008)

Might be an over riding thing? My mare doesn't like to be pushed into a fence, she likes to meet it in her own time, and if you try and rush her or slow her, she'll stop or run out. Fortunatly for my neck, she's quite pony like and careful. But it's just another idea... x


----------



## viewfromahill (15 September 2008)

Agree with Kat B, doesnt take much for some of them to learn very quickly and will then try it on with other riders until a real gutsy correct rider will get on and get it over, I know from years of frustration and experience with various horses and ponies they learn bad habits quicker than good ones unless they are totally honest and genuine!!!!  A good trainer should be able to help - hope it works out good luck


----------



## wench (15 September 2008)

he waits right until the last minute, so you think hes going over it, then he just leaps to the side. Hes stupid really as any time he does it he gets a smack and made to go over the jump


----------



## KatB (15 September 2008)

You havent got strong enough connection between hand and leg if he is able to do it last minute. Wait until he has taken off to go forward, think Mary King 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 I know how frustrating it is, I have just been sorting out a horse who has learnt this, and it takes a bit of time. Mine also learnt to do "sideways" leaps over Corners, but keeping hold of his head and staying behind him slightly has solved it


----------



## wench (15 September 2008)

I have to ride with reins very short as other wise he just takes off in which ever way he feels like it (he could pro do with a different bit xc). He came with jumping out to the side as a habit, so nothing I have done, he used to be really bad, but got a bit better, but just fed up of him doing it!


----------



## kerilli (15 September 2008)

slow it down, jumping from trot for a while is a very good idea, it is much harder for a horse to run out from trot. keep the fences small enough that he can hop over them/walk over them from a halt if necessary, and be really determined about not turning him away no matter what. when it's going brilliantly over small fences from trot and then canter, try them a bit bigger. you need to overlay the bad habit with new, good habits - going straight and jumping the fence for you!
go to a good, patient instructor who is good enough to get on and show you how to prevent this very frustrating behaviour! best of luck!


----------



## ecrozier (15 September 2008)

Echo KatB and the others, slow down and approach in trot, even if he stops a few times the object is to not let him duck out round it.  A friend of mine had a horse that used to run out a lot with her, she sold it and it as gone double clear every time out this year at Intro and PN (at least 8/10 events).  Think it is just to do with a different, stronger rider and like others said above, learned behaviour and a bit of p*ss taking on horse's behalf!  I know you said 3' is not a big fence for him but maybe take a step back to 2'6 for a bit so that if you do have to slow to a walk in front of fence just to keep him straight, then fine - he can jump from a standstill if he wants, as long as he doesn't duck round it?


----------



## Bossanova (15 September 2008)

Never let him turn away from the fence. Keep it to small fences whilst you educate him. Stopping is better than running out so make him stand facing the fence if he does try to avoid jumping and kick him over it from where he is.

Doesnt usually take too long to re-educate them so long as you are persistant


----------



## ColouredFan (15 September 2008)

When I bought frankie I couldnt jump a double or a combination of fences without him running out, he was 5 but had learnt this behaviour as he was allowed to do it without being corrected with his breeder.  It took nearly 18 months before he jumped round a 2'6 course clear! I didnt jump him higher than 2'3-2'6 and always from trot, kept him between hand and leg and didnt jump bigger until I was confident that he would jump it first time. A year after his frist 2'6 clear he jumped clear around the area SJ at 1.15m!  The key is to keep it small, keep it simple and build up slowly! I had lessons every fortnight with him until be was consistantly jumping clear.  Good luck


----------



## That_midgit_equestrian (9 December 2021)

wench said:



			Went xc yesterday, horse was ok, but getting sick of him stopping and running out at jumps. He has back/teeth/saddle checked on a regular basis and is all fine.

One example from yesterday was a log on wheels... coming up to it straight at it, then at the last minute he runs out the side. Now if he had caught himself on the wheels it could have been very dangerous.

The jumps were only three foot, and if there were ones that he had to jump (ie across a track in wood) then he jumps them fine.

I am aware that I am no perfect rider, but he is taking the piddle a bit, and I want to get it stopped now before something happens.
		
Click to expand...

I know that you could not do that in XC butttt when training put poles Eli ther side from the top of the jumps this should prevent him running out then he should just get into the routine of not running out


----------



## Orangehorse (10 December 2021)

A horse can jump quite high from trot (not a massive spread, obviously).  Go back a few steps, although I suspect you will always have to be aware of the  likelihood.


----------



## Arzada (10 December 2021)

Hoping Wench hasn't spent 13 years zooming past fences


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (10 December 2021)

wench said:



			he does it with a variety of riders on board
		
Click to expand...

What does he do with jumps on the lunge? And if loose jumped?


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (10 December 2021)

OMFG! WTF is the point in reviving a THIRTEEN-year-old thread?!


----------



## Amymay (10 December 2021)

Arzada said:



			Hoping Wench hasn't spent 13 years zooming past fences 

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------

